# Racy/sexy TV suggestions?



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

My wife and I generally wind down the day with a TV show or two. It can be jarring to go from watching something depressing, transitioning into sex. It's generally better if what we're watching was already somewhat sexy to begin with. Not looking for porn suggestions, but True Blood and Game of Thrones generally fit the bill. (Except when Oberyn fought The Mountain... I don't think anyone got laid at the end of that one.)

Movies are ok, but we generally watch in ~1h chunks, so we tend to do much better sticking with TV.

Also doesn't have to be R-rated, but *I* certainly prefer them that way. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Spartacus was an unfortunately short-lived series that was pretty hot. A number of episodes of that ended in a climax both on-screen and off. House of cards not quite as much, but still good. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

The Tudors. The series with Jonathan Rhys Meyers. Towards the end it's not that sexy as it's based on King Henry 8th but most of it is  I was going to suggest True Blood and GOT as soon as I read the title of this thread but see you watch that already.
I find Mad Men to be quite sexy too, but I find that any TV show where I am attracted to a main character I instantly find sexy.
SOA I find sexy too, depends on what kinda women yours is and what she finds attractive!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Rome from HBO on demand has some good sex AND action. Covert affairs on USA has some sexy situations.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

There is a new show on Starz that just started last weekend. It's called Outlander. It's based on some very popular books, (historical fiction). It had a very sexy, and what I would call a very female friendly love scene. :smthumbup:


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

that show outlander does have some potential.

waiting to se if the 2nd episode is as good.


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> There is a new show on Starz that just started last weekend. It's called Outlander. It's based on some very popular books, (historical fiction). It had a very sexy, and what I would call a very female friendly love scene. :smthumbup:


This sounds great! We love historical dramas. Er, or more accurately, _she_ loves historical dramas and I don't mind spending time with her and watching together.


----------



## JourneyOn (Aug 10, 2014)

-Masters Of Sex. It's a sexy show without being over the top and it's actually interesting to watch.

-Tell Me You Love Me... this one was a little more graphic or at least had longer sex scenes, but there actually was a storyline involving three couples. I think they recently put it back OnDemand if you have it. It's either SHO or HBO. Unfortunately, it was only one season!

Yes, True Blood and Spartacus had some good scenes thrown in as well. If I think of more, I will definitely come and post some more. These are what first came to mind.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Black Sails (think an adult version of Pirates of the Caribbean) has a Game-of-Thrones level of sex and gore.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

calamityjim said:


> My wife and I generally wind down the day with a TV show or two. It can be jarring to go from watching something depressing, transitioning into sex. It's generally better if what we're watching was already somewhat sexy to begin with. Not looking for porn suggestions, but True Blood and Game of Thrones generally fit the bill. (Except when Oberyn fought The Mountain... I don't think anyone got laid at the end of that one.)
> 
> Movies are ok, but we generally watch in ~1h chunks, so we tend to do much better sticking with TV.
> 
> ...


True Blood, Rome, Game of Thrones, etc. have sexual moments, but they're also punctuated by fairly intense violence, which doesn't set the mood; at least not with my wife.

This might sound a little corny (Okay, very corny) but there is still a version of The Newlywed Game on broadcast television. It's only thirty minutes, it's light, it's funny, it's slanted towards a female demographic and the questions are all blatantly sexual in nature.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, Masters of Sex... There's been some climactic episodes of that show, too! Some people may not approve of the infidelity aspect though. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

PBear said:


> Oh yeah, Masters of Sex... There's been some climactic episodes of that show, too! Some people may not approve of the infidelity aspect though.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We started watching it when it came out, but only made it through ~3 eps. She's really down on any shows with infidelity. In fact, I was really looking forward to the new FX comedy "Married," but we put on the first episode and it was all about the H trying to get in some girl's pants and my wife just completely shut down.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

ocotillo said:


> but they're also punctuated by fairly intense violence, which doesn't set the mood; at least not with my wife.
> .


exact same problem here. She will up and leave the room when they start cutting heads off of stabbing guys in the eyes! It kind of ruins the romantic vampire/human/fae love triangle scenes! :rofl:

there used to be more sexually oriented shows without the violence, like the Red Shoes Diaries, Silk Stalkings, etc...but I tried watching reruns of those and they are a little too dated now to watch seriously. 

HBO real sex used to be pretty erotic...but the new episodes are few and far between.

RE: outlander. If you are whisked back in time, say, 300 years, is it ok to get laid with a burly guy wearing a kilt, or would that still be cheating on your husband in 1945?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

calamityjim said:


> We started watching it when it came out, but only made it through ~3 eps. She's really down on any shows with infidelity. In fact, I was really looking forward to the new FX comedy "Married," but we put on the first episode and it was all about the H trying to get in some girl's pants and my wife just completely shut down.


I would think that would be the case for most people, male or female, who are in R after infidelity. Doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lost Girl (SyFy) is fairly erotic, but you have to be okay with some violence and the mythical creatures aspect of it. There's some light girl-on-girl action from time to time as well.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

ocotillo said:


> True Blood, Rome, Game of Thrones, etc. have sexual moments, but they're also punctuated by fairly intense violence, which doesn't set the mood; at least not with my wife.
> 
> This might sound a little corny (Okay, very corny) but there is still a version of The Newlywed Game on broadcast television. It's only thirty minutes, it's light, it's funny, it's slanted towards a female demographic and the questions are all blatantly sexual in nature.


:iagree:

Oh my GOSH. I LOVE the Newlywed game. Watch it daily!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Rowan said:


> Lost Girl (SyFy) is fairly erotic, but you have to be okay with some violence and the mythical creatures aspect of it. There's some light girl-on-girl action from time to time as well.


lost girl is very hot, but you have to be ok with the strong lesbian tone. Defiance on scify is also pretty erotic, lots of brothel scenes, aliens bathing together, etc. But once again, there is violence too.

Why does Hollywood have to mix guns, sex, and violence if pretty much every show they make?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

just remembered, American Horror Story. Season 2 has witches in New Orleans doing...all the sexual things you might expect powerful hot witches to do!


----------

